# ROAD TRIP!!!



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

So, stay tuned....or join in...I'm not sure where they're headed yet, but so far it's
Abbey (2maltmom), Zoey (NJDRAKE) and Bella (LennaBella)....I know Bella is alittle young, but Abbey and Zoey want to show her around.

Where do you think they're headed????


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I'll say New York :wub:


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

I say they should head to the beach for some fun in the sun.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

They are headed to Kentucky to meet UK's new basketball coach. :chili: :chili: :chili: 

Cute picture. Is that photo shopped? :huh:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Coco @ Apr 2 2009, 10:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755752


> They are headed to Kentucky to meet UK's new basketball coach. :chili: :chili: :chili:
> 
> Cute picture. Is that photo shopped? :huh:[/B]


 :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: Oh good lord, MA


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Coco @ Apr 2 2009, 10:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755752


> Cute picture. Is that photo shopped? :huh:[/B]


LOL :HistericalSmiley: - No, Zoey is actually driving. :smrofl: She drove around the country picking up the other girls...


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh I know! They're coming to Indiana!! It's fairly mid-way for all in that group!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

They should come to Texas and pick up Cosy. She's willing to leave the sofa for a girl's road trip. 

Of course it's not photoshopped! :wacko1:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Apr 2 2009, 09:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755755


> QUOTE (Coco @ Apr 2 2009, 10:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755752





> They are headed to Kentucky to meet UK's new basketball coach. :chili: :chili: :chili:
> 
> Cute picture. Is that photo shopped? :huh:[/B]


 :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: Oh good lord, MA
[/B][/QUOTE]

 :smrofl: Boo says, while you girls are in Ky, drop by & see him.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Stop by Dallas and Madison will join in - she'll drive her daddy's Dodge VIPER!

[attachment=50732:041208_M...he_Viper.JPG]


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

Hummmmm, let's see.....where are they going?
Some place fun i am sure! 

If they are going to cut through the little corner on the left side of Virginia, stop by girls and Reillie will let you ride on her 4-wheeler and ride on her John Deere lawn mower!! 

(I would attach pictures but hubby does not like pictures of him posted - especially when they are of him holding her while he mows!!) :HistericalSmiley: 


have fun girls and keep us posted!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Maybe they can tour all 50 states and meet all of their SM friends. :biggrin: 

My 2 still want to try to get to Paris as they were planning a trip with Jerry and me and have a lot of cute French outfits.  

BTW -- does Zoey have a driver's license? If not, they need to come and get Lacie because she does have one.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

The top is down, the music is on . . . . they're headed for sun and sand. Make sure they don't indulge in too many umbrella beverages. :wine:


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

I hope while they are in NJ they can swoop up Madden 

Are boys allowed?

Then I say head down to South Beach!!!! arty:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

OMG Little Bella doesn't look safe at all :shocked: 
LMAO - I hope she's wearing her helmet under that blue hat ..

Who is actually driving that mean machine ???


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh how tres chic!!!! So cosmopolitan!!! They should go to Vegas Baby!!!! CeeCee is jealous!! The girls are sooo cute in their convertible!!! Wow!!!!!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (Madden @ Apr 2 2009, 12:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755820


> Then I say head down to South Beach!!!! arty:[/B]




South Beach.........Mia will show them around and go to all the friendly hot spots and maybe the older girls can show the other Bella the ropes!!!! arty:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Apr 2 2009, 04:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755746


> ... and you know "Girls just need to have a little fun!!!!!!"[/color][/size][/font][/B]


*i think they could need a boy to protect them from all the bad things that can happen on road trips. 
 heini would offer himself 

how LOVELY. we wish you sooo much fun.*


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'd say they're going some place warm and sunny, which isn't Nebraska so miss Ellie said if you make it this way she'd love to go along :biggrin:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Madison's Mom @ Apr 2 2009, 11:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755765


> Stop by Dallas and Madison will join in - she'll drive her daddy's Dodge VIPER!
> 
> [attachment=50732:041208_M...he_Viper.JPG][/B]


Well, when we find out where they're headed, Madison can catch up in no time with her daddy's car..

QUOTE (Reillies_mom @ Apr 2 2009, 11:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755797


> Hummmmm, let's see.....where are they going?
> Some place fun i am sure!
> 
> If they are going to cut through the little corner on the left side of Virginia, stop by girls and Reillie will let you ride on her 4-wheeler and ride on her John Deere lawn mower!!
> ...



QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Apr 2 2009, 11:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755813


> Maybe they can tour all 50 states and meet all of their SM friends. :biggrin:
> 
> My 2 still want to try to get to Paris as they were planning a trip with Jerry and me and have a lot of cute French outfits.
> 
> BTW -- does Zoey have a driver's license? If not, they need to come and get Lacie because she does have one. [/B]


Where did Lacie get her driver's license from????? :w00t: DMV...Dog Motor Vehicle???

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Apr 2 2009, 12:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755824


> OMG Little Bella doesn't look safe at all :shocked:
> LMAO - I hope she's wearing her helmet under that blue hat ..
> 
> Who is actually driving that mean machine ???
> ...



QUOTE (HEINI @ Apr 2 2009, 12:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755851


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Apr 2 2009, 04:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755746





> ... and you know "Girls just need to have a little fun!!!!!!"[/color][/size][/font][/B]


*i think they could need a boy to protect them from all the bad things that can happen on road trips. 
 heini would offer himself  

how LOVELY. we wish you sooo much fun.*


[/B][/QUOTE]

Heini - stay close to home, you might be needed...in case of emergency!!! Girls tend to get into trouble on trips like this.


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Apr 2 2009, 09:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755761


> They should come to Texas and pick up Cosy. She's willing to leave the sofa for a girl's road trip.
> 
> Of course it's not photoshopped! :wacko1:[/B]



And after they pick up Cosy they should come scoop up Diamond! She says she is due for a road trip!!! arty: arty: arty:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Tell them to come on down here, ya hear? 

I'm sure there's some kind of festival scheduled for the weekend. Sophie & Annie can show them around Bourbon Street. Of course, they'd have to get Bella a fake I.D. And, a bodyguard might be good - Heini, do you have a superman cape?



Oh, lord, they're packing already!!!

Linda


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Apr 2 2009, 12:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755830


> QUOTE (Madden @ Apr 2 2009, 12:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755820





> Then I say head down to South Beach!!!! arty:[/B]




South Beach.........Mia will show them around and go to all the friendly hot spots and maybe the older girls can show the other Bella the ropes!!!! arty:
[/B][/QUOTE]
:w00t: South Beach??????? Thats to fast of a place for these nice girls and one guy :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Apr 2 2009, 10:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755899


> Tell them to come on down here, ya hear?
> 
> I'm sure there's some kind of festival scheduled for the weekend. Sophie & Annie can show them around Bourbon Street. Of course, they'd have to get Bella a fake I.D. And, a bodyguard might be good - Heini, do you have a superman cape?
> 
> ...


Heini - if you don't have a cape - LBB will "see" that you borrow his ...


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Don't worry - there will be no chance of these innocent girls getting pregnant ... :hump:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE (Coco @ Apr 2 2009, 09:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755752


> They are headed to Kentucky to meet UK's new basketball coach. :chili: :chili: :chili:
> 
> Cute picture. Is that photo shopped? :huh:[/B]


Of course it's photshopped. Come on, now, do you really think those words are just hanging around there in the sky like that????


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Cute! :wub: 

Are they, by any chance, headed to California?


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Angel is certainly hoping they will swing by western KY and pick her up. She said her momma never lets her have any fun!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I hope everyone stops by PA. Daisy would love to join in and have fun too.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Drive to DC!!! Gigi will show you around!!

"Pawlease, Can I come wif you?" ~ Gigi


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

Hmm now all the girls here are having so much fun...Sammy says lets party it up to guys!! artytime:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

If the girls want to risk getting into some trouble then So. Cal pick up of Ruby is definately needed....   

Roxie would go, but she would miss her mama too much....


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I've looked for Zoey everywhere but Tess finally told on her. She said I should check SM that Zoey's on an adventure. You just never know what that girls going to do. I have a feeling that Abbey, Bella and Zoey will have a great time and who knows what all they'll get into. 
I'm having computer problems. I have a new laptop that keeps timing out like an old one on dial up. Its making me crazy. :smpullhair: I have now taken my husband's computer. :thumbsup: I have to be able to keep track of those girls.


ZOEY! Don't drive too fast and call home!!
Love, Mom :wub:


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I think you should rent the biggest RV or bus you can find and plan a big long zig zagged trip across the whole darn continent and pick up anyone that wants to get on along the way




You could have a BIG SIGN painted for the sides that reads:


FluffButts Road Trip


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Don't forget to do this if you pass any puppymills on the way!  

[attachment=50749:herestopuppymills.jpg]


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: That's the kind of photoshopping I actually can see. Not toooo challenging. I am jaleous. They drive a nicer car than I do.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Apr 2 2009, 04:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756072


> Don't forget to do this if you pass any puppymills on the way!
> 
> [attachment=50749:herestopuppymills.jpg][/B]



LOL! Okay, now I'm really trying to figure out how they are driving that car. 

That HAS to be photo shopped. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter says the are headed to KEY WEST!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Now you have Matilda mad, she's pouting :smmadder: , she said she wants the BOYS :smheat: not the girls!!!!! Hey Arch you need to pick up Heini and a few and head here, Buttons is waiting to meet her younger boyfriend.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Coco @ Apr 2 2009, 04:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756098


> QUOTE (Cosy @ Apr 2 2009, 04:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756072





> Don't forget to do this if you pass any puppymills on the way!
> 
> [attachment=50749:herestopuppymills.jpg][/B]



LOL! Okay, now I'm really trying to figure out how they are driving that car. 

That HAS to be photo shopped. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

You go girls!!!!! :smrofl: olice: :smrofl:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Apr 2 2009, 02:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756072


> Don't forget to do this if you pass any puppymills on the way!
> 
> [attachment=50749:herestopuppymills.jpg][/B]



lmao ... great photoshopping skills there !!! I see they've already lost their hats ... no sunscreen - I'm worried


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

And, I think the police are trying to pull them over - but they're not even trying to stop. 

olice: olice: olice: olice: olice: olice: olice: olice: olice: olice: olice: olice: 

At least the policemen are smiling!

Linda


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Apr 2 2009, 09:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756276


> And, I think the police are trying to pull them over - but they're not even trying to stop.
> 
> olice: olice: olice: olice: olice: olice: olice: olice: olice: olice: olice: olice:
> 
> ...



I think their hats are hidden on the floor. I'm sure they just didn't hear or see the police or they
surely would have stopped.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

o


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

oops..sorry for the triple post.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Bailey says that she would love to go along. She's gonna be in Canton, Tx this weekend so the girls can drop by and they could do some shopping


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Apr 3 2009, 12:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756326


> QUOTE (Sophie @ Apr 2 2009, 09:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756276





> And, I think the police are trying to pull them over - but they're not even trying to stop.
> 
> olice: olice: olice: olice: olice: olice: olice: olice: olice: olice: olice: olice:
> 
> ...



I think their hats are hidden on the floor. I'm sure they just didn't hear or *SEE* the police or they
surely would have stopped.  

[/B][/QUOTE]

LBB must be driving the "BYB KMA" Club ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Jane's husband has been trying to locate the girls via computer.....hopefully he'll be able to find out where they're headed.

In the meantime, Jane showed me this postcard she received in the mail. Evidently they're at the beach getting some tan before returning to the road...

[attachment=50772:msg_3813...02002_1_.jpg]

The only problem is - there wasn't any postmark on the back of the card! :w00t: So we still don't know exactly where they're headed. 

PLEASE - we need all the boys to be ready - incase a rescue is needed!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Apr 2 2009, 12:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755746


> So, stay tuned....or join in...I'm not sure where they're headed yet, but so far it's
> Abbey (2maltmom), Zoey (NJDRAKE) and Bella (LennaBella)....I know Bella is alittle young, but Abbey and Zoey want to show her around.
> 
> Where do you think they're headed????[/B]



They are going to see "Old Faithful" in Yosemeti.


----------



## Reenie (May 1, 2008)

Oh boy - road trip! Swing by NJ - Chloe says she needs a vacation away from the cats! She said she'll bring the cookies and bully sticks :biggrin:


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Apr 3 2009, 07:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756409


> Jane's husband has been trying to locate the girls via computer.....hopefully he'll be able to find out where they're headed.
> 
> In the meantime, Jane showed me this postcard she received in the mail. Evidently they're at the beach getting some tan before returning to the road...
> 
> ...


Pup and Ollie don't get out much, but they are more than willing to leave Mommy and Daddy to* help rescue their SM cousins.* :shocked:


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Apr 3 2009, 07:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756409


> Jane's husband has been trying to locate the girls via computer.....hopefully he'll be able to find out where they're headed.
> 
> In the meantime, Jane showed me this postcard she received in the mail. Evidently they're at the beach getting some tan before returning to the road...
> 
> ...


Pup and Ollie don't get out much, but they are more than willing to leave Mommy and Daddy to* help rescue their SM cousins.* :shocked: 
Pup is older and more experienced in the ways of the world.


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

QUOTE (mpappie @ Apr 3 2009, 08:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756440


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Apr 3 2009, 07:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756409





> Jane's husband has been trying to locate the girls via computer.....hopefully he'll be able to find out where they're headed.
> 
> In the meantime, Jane showed me this postcard she received in the mail. Evidently they're at the beach getting some tan before returning to the road...
> 
> ...


Pup and Ollie don't get out much, but they are more than willing to leave Mommy and Daddy to* help rescue their SM cousins.* :shocked: 
Pup is older and more experienced in the ways of the world.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Sammy is anxious to leave the house also. He's tired of mommy making him take all these crazy meds. :smheat: Hope to see you soon girls... :rockon:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Bogie just heard about the girls are going to the beach. He's a real beach bum so he's off to find the girls.










Looks like the girls took off before Bogie could join them. "Hey, girls why'd you'd leave, it was just a little rain".


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Look at what I saw while driving to work this morning. I think all of these furbutts want to join the adventure that the girls are having. What do you think?


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Lynn! I think you saw a glimpse of the girls! I can see the back of their heads in that pink car zooming away. Those little brats must have changed cars on us. 
I'm sure they're having fun and I'll bet they'll be finding some of their SM friends along the way. 
I wish we all could have gone!


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Lexie and Krystal say while you are in Dallas pick us up in Waco....We want to "feel" the wind in our hair. Already have the detangler spray ready....


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

QUOTE (njdrake @ Apr 3 2009, 04:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756740


> Lynn! I think you saw a glimpse of the girls! I can see the back of their heads in that pink car zooming away. Those little brats must have changed cars on us.
> I'm sure they're having fun and I'll bet they'll be finding some of their SM friends along the way.
> I wish we all could have gone![/B]


I THOUGHT that was them in the Pink Convertible!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:new_shocked: look at those girls, my goodness they are just crusin around not watching for the cops. I hope they are careful and don't end up being pulled over. Matilda says bring the boys on  she's packing her bikini, wonder where she think she's going :eusa_hand:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Apr 2 2009, 09:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755758


> Oh I know! They're coming to Indiana!! It's fairly mid-way for all in that group!![/B]


They'll stop in Indiana on their way to the Windy City!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh dear, I am just seeing this. So by this time ... surely they must be driving near Ashburn. Snowball wants them to drop by and see him! Snowball said he'd help drive. He's of legal age now, you know. And, the only thing Snowball drinks is water ... no booze. So, he'd be a safe driver. The girls would have to be good though ... and, keep their sweet paws off of him while he is driving. :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

QUOTE (mpappie @ Apr 4 2009, 12:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756440


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Apr 3 2009, 07:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756409





> Jane's husband has been trying to locate the girls via computer.....hopefully he'll be able to find out where they're headed.
> 
> In the meantime, Jane showed me this postcard she received in the mail. Evidently they're at the beach getting some tan before returning to the road...
> 
> ...


Pup and Ollie don't get out much, but they are more than willing to leave Mommy and Daddy to* help rescue their SM cousins.* :shocked: 
Pup is older and more experienced in the ways of the world.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Murphy is more than happy to offer his services if needed...but I better just let you know he is quite the little wimp and probably wouldnt be able to leave me for too long, he loves his Mumma.

Make sure they stop by Aus to say g'day. :biggrin:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Well it's Bella's birthday on Thursday - her very 1st birthday ... :smscare2: Does this mean my little girl will not be home for her birthday ???

I hope the girls helped her with her life jacket while they were at the beach - and who was that big beastly lifeguard, where is LBB, he should be there LQQKING out for them ...

Any news on where they are - I think we need to send a few of the boys out to find them, Matilda is waiting with her beach ball and bikini .. they can pick her up...

I heard on the news that 3 white fluffs went into a RV dealership trying to "borrow" a very huge RV .. something about a "Maltese Get-To-Gether ..." they're going to break the record of how many fluff butts they can get into the RV .. Guiness Book of Records crew will be following them ... :new_shocked:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Well it's Bella's birthday on Thursday - her very 1st birthday ... :smscare2: Does this mean my little girl will not be home for her birthday ???

I hope the girls helped her with her life jacket while they were at the beach - and who was that big beastly lifeguard, where is LBB, he should be there LQQKING out for them ...

Any news on where they are - I think we need to send a few of the boys out to find them, Matilda is waiting with her beach ball and bikini .. they can pick her up...

I heard on the news that 3 white fluffs went into a RV dealership trying to "borrow" a very huge RV .. something about a "Maltese Get-To-Gether ..." they're going to break the record of how many fluff butts they can get into the RV .. Guiness Book of Records crew will be following them ... :new_shocked:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

LOL what a fun adventure these little girls have ^_^ thanks for the giggles guys  I just wonder where are they now!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Apr 2 2009, 06:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755870


> QUOTE (HEINI @ Apr 2 2009, 12:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755851





> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Apr 2 2009, 04:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755746





> ... and you know "Girls just need to have a little fun!!!!!!"[/color][/size][/font][/B]


*i think they could need a boy to protect them from all the bad things that can happen on road trips. 
 heini would offer himself  

how LOVELY. we wish you sooo much fun.*


[/B][/QUOTE]
*
Heini - stay close to home, you might be needed...in case of emergency!!! Girls tend to get into trouble on trips like this.*
[/B][/QUOTE]


:shocked: :shocked: are you maybe coming to europe? GERMANY even?
rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:  :yes:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:smheat: Well, I finally heard from Abbey this morning - the girls are in Disney World. They're having a blast!!!! Little Bella thinks her mom will be mad if she's not home by Thursday (kids!  ). Anyway, it seems that Lacie and Tilley have talked them into driving across country to pick them up....stay tuned

[attachment=50803isney_world.jpg]

EDIT: Whoops, the girls wanted me to formally Thank Bogie for buying them dinner last night...near the beach.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Zoey called and talked to Tess. She said they're having a ball and have so many more places to go and friends to see. She told her to tell me not to worry that because if they have any trouble they have lots of back up that can come to their rescue. Those girls aren't ready to come home yet. Zoey said Abbey and Bella are so much fun to hang around with and they're trying hard to keep little Bella out of trouble. My thoughts one that is "who's going to keep Zoey and Abbey out of trouble"!!! :shocked: 
They didn't have much luck with the RV but they're still working on getting one. 
Zoey ask Tess what the heck a passport is but Tess didn't know either. Now that one has me worried. :new_shocked: 
Zoey said Bogie was so charming and the girls had a great time having dinner with him on the beach. 
Tess told Zoey to take her time. I think she likes being an only pup.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE (njdrake @ Apr 4 2009, 11:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757058


> They didn't have much luck with the RV but they're still working on getting one.[/B]


LBB rented an RV and they picked up Madison along the way but....

[attachment=50824:lbb_took_the_wheel.jpg]


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm a little worried because Lacie and Tilly are still insisting that they're going to Paris with their other SM buddies. :wacko1: I've tried and tried to explain that you can't "drive" to Paris because it's across the ocean. Now Lacie knows about oceans because she used to live next to one, but Tilly doesn't grasp the concept. :smilie_tischkante: 

Lacie thinks that if all the SM girls get together, they can figure out a way to get to Paris and then, of course, they will go to Germany to see Heini because they're in love with Heini and still have his picture next to their bed. :wub: :wub: 

But first, they have to wait until the other SM girls arrive so that they can "hatch" their plan to get overseas. :happy: I can't wait to see what they decide to do. I think Lacie whispered something to Tilly about hot air balloons. :two thumbs up: 

Scary thought -- letting all these unchaperoned girls out together. :OMG!: And now with LBB driving -- well, who knows what will happen. :Good luck:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Apr 4 2009, 05:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757215


> QUOTE (njdrake @ Apr 4 2009, 11:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757058





> They didn't have much luck with the RV but they're still working on getting one.[/B]


LBB rented an RV and they picked up Madison along the way but....

[attachment=50824:lbb_took_the_wheel.jpg]
[/B][/QUOTE]


:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: Now who's going to get out and navigate them out of that situation?

That RV better sprout some wings and fast!


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

[attachment=50829:totos_to..._service.jpg]


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE


> [attachment=50749:herestopuppymills.jpg]
> 
> [attachment=50824:lbb_took_the_wheel.jpg][/B]


 :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: 

I am getting a little worried now, Daisy is persistant about wanting to go. All you had to say was the word beach and umbrella drinks lol!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh no! I hate that they got stuck in that RV. Thank goodness Toto's coming to the rescue. Hold on Lacie & Tilly! The last I heard they're on their way to pick you up. 

One question I do have ....... Is LBB still driving? :w00t:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE (njdrake @ Apr 4 2009, 08:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757378


> Oh no! I hate that they got stuck in that RV. Thank goodness Toto's coming to the rescue. Hold on Lacie & Tilly! The last I heard they're on their way to pick you up.
> 
> One question I do have ....... Is LBB still driving? :w00t:[/B]


Well....as you can see, he took the wheel and somehow got himself ejected. :HistericalSmiley: I think the girls must be drinking a lot of margaritas, they don't look fazed at all. :wine:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

It would take a lot to faze those girls! Poor LBB! I hope he's OK and he catches up. 

The last time Tess heard from Zoey the girls were getting ready for take off. We still don't know their destination but we did find out they picked up Tilly and Lacie. 
I wonder if this trip has anything to do with the passport Zoey was trying to find out about. 
Bella only has a few days until she has to be back for her birthday so I hope they aren't going too far!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Breaking news!!
Looks like Tuffy and ToTo are going to make sure the girls make it OK and keep a check on them. 

Is that LBB? I hope he didn't see that they gave him a pink plane!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

[attachment=50840:ctmpphpKFSzh6.jpg]

I've been waiting all day :bysmilie: 

[attachment=50841:ctmpphptM8ZOS.jpg]
If LBB is drivin I wanna be safe


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

lmao @ Matilda sitting in her pink cage car seat .. that a girl Matilda .. who knows what will happen with LBB behind the wheel ..

Bella rang me, she said she is having a great time with the girls ... and they are really looking after her, but she had a bit of a problem with LBB'S driving - she threw up .. but Zoey and Abbey cleaned it up - poor girls.

She asked me if I'd really be upset if she wasn't home for her first birthday - they have alot of area to cover and they don't think they will make it back in time.

Bella also said, that TOTO is a hunk !! she said he is sooo dreamy and such a Gentleman and she is said that Bogie is a very classy guy with some cute ears (peachy like hers) .... she wants to meet more SM boys !!

WHAT HAPPENED TO MY LITTLE BABY ????


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: Looks like things are right on track........naturally......a DISASTER! Love it!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Zoey called and said their flights were perfect but their landing were a little ruff. She said she hoped I wasn't mad about her taking my Iphone but she had to have it to stay in touch and take pictures. She apologized for all the dents and dings in my phone but says it still works fine. 
They're getting ready to pick up Matilda this evening but that's all the informaton I have. She said she wasn't sure where they're going yet, they have to have a vote after Matilda joins the gang. 

LBB took this picture for them.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So I woke up late this morning and neither Lacie nor Tilly were in bed with me. I thought they were in the backyard playing -- BUT -- when I logged onto SM, I find that they've taken off with the other SM girls. :smpullhair: And they didn't even say "bye bye" before they left. :smcry: 

You know -- you just can't trust them. I mean, I take them on the plane back and forth to Phoenix a few times, and NOW they think that they're EXPERIENCED FLYERS -- I mean experienced enough to fly on their own. :Happy_Dance: Pretty scary. :shocked: 

So they did find a way to get to Paris after all -- even without me and Jerry. Well, ever since Heini sent them presents and a card with his picture on it, all they've been doing is swooning over him and talking about going to Europe. Since Heini is pretty close now, in Germany, I'm sure that he's going to hook up with the girls. :wub: :wub: :walklikeanegyptian: 

Lacie -- you have a dental on Tuesday. I might should cancel it, huh??? :confused1:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

And I just noticed that Lacie and Tilly are decked out in their beautiful Lavendar and Pink dresses that Deb send us at the first of the year, made by Angelyn. :bysmilie: 

Yep -- they're definitely planning a get together with Heini. :wub: Otherwise, why would they get all dressed up???


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Does anyone know if these girls are still in Paris? I need to get ahold of Abbey....

She's not answering her cell phone....I showed her how to use it .....about 50 times!!!!! 

If there are any boys readily available, could you please get out there and help me find her?


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE (njdrake @ Apr 5 2009, 10:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757558


> Zoey called and said their flights were perfect but their landing were a little ruff. She said she hoped I wasn't mad about her taking my Iphone but she had to have it to stay in touch and take pictures. She apologized for all the dents and dings in my phone but says it still works fine.
> They're getting ready to pick up Matilda this evening but that's all the informaton I have. She said she wasn't sure where they're going yet, they have to have a vote after Matilda joins the gang.
> 
> LBB took this picture for them.[/B]


 :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 

:HistericalSmiley: Love it Lynne, great job. I'm impressed.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm just seeing this thread now and it's cracking me up! :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: Bonbon would love to have everyone come to New York -
she doesn't drive yet, but she'd be happy to show them around in a taxi!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

[attachment=50861:ctmpphpnE9ZJq.jpg]


Matilda got her big brother to take her on his bike to meet up with the girls  now I'm really worried, girls gone wild :w00t:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Apr 5 2009, 05:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757821


> Does anyone know if these girls are still in Paris? I need to get ahold of Abbey....
> 
> She's not answering her cell phone....I showed her how to use it .....about 50 times!!!!!
> 
> If there are any boys readily available, could you please get out there and help me find her?[/B]


Oh dear, have you heard from Abbey. Lacie and Tilly didn't even think about taking a cell phone. Oh, gosh, I hope that someone hears from them soon.

Boys -- I just bet they're trying to find Heini.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

LBB has picked up Matilda....

But she refused to ride in the plane with him (?????? :shocked: ) 

Anyway, ummm, Deb - how will LBB know how to catch up with everyone??? Right now they're flying around and around in circles!!

[attachment=50892:LBB___Matilda.jpg]


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lacie borrowed Abbey's cell phone and called me this morning to let me know that she would not be back in time for her dental appointment. :w00t: 

She cut the call short because it was "long distance" (I don't think she wanted me to scold her for her outrageous behavior), but I did hear her stay something about heading to Germany to "hook up" with Heini, her latest love. :wub: 

So, I believe that Heini should be expecting a visit soon -- if the girls can find a way to get to Germany. :walklikeanegyptian:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Apr 7 2009, 09:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758668


> Lacie borrowed Abbey's cell phone and called me this morning to let me know that she would not be back in time for her dental appointment. :w00t:
> 
> She cut the call short because it was "long distance" (I don't think she wanted me to scold her for her outrageous behavior), but I did hear her stay something about heading to Germany to "hook up" with Heini, her latest love. :wub:
> 
> So, I believe that Heini should be expecting a visit soon -- if the girls can find a way to get to Germany. :walklikeanegyptian:[/B]


 GERMANY? They're going all the way to Germany??? Abbey never mentioned that!!! :bysmilie:


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

LMAO I love this thread. You guys are so funny! Cracked me up everyday as I follow along. Hope Heini will have enough space for all these fluffs. :wub: :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

If they are going to Germany to meet up with Heini........they had better watch out!!! That young man is quite the romantic.....I hear that the girls will not stay away from him!!! You know he is worldly and very sophisticated!!!! I do know he can show them around because he knows all the right places to go and he is not afraid of anything, he will take care of them~~~I know that is important to the Moms involved.........have fun girls but hold on to your heart!!!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I, personally, am very worried because neither Lacie nor Tilly have much experience with furbutt boys. They have had a "crush" on Addicus and Rugby who are both younger than they are, but both Jennifer and I have always been there, in person, to supervise and chaperon. B) 

Now they're off to a foreign country to meet a worldly furbutt boy and I'm so worried what will happen to my 2 "babies". :w00t: :smcry: Oh my, I wonder what mischief they're going to get into.

Has LBB gotten Matilda to Paris yet, or is he still flying around in circles? :bysmilie:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

[attachment=50919:lacie_work.jpg]


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter says that his friend Heini will be sure to treat the ladies with only the utmost respect OR Hunter will fly right over there himself and escort the ladies to safety. But, Hunter says that Heini is such a gentleman :hat: that he would never mistreat the lovely ladies on their way to see him - and will likely insist that they phone home to let their moms know of their safe arrival :innocent: . Hunter has a lot of faith in Mr. Heini.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Tess got a call from Zoey and some pictures. They made it to Heini's and boy what a surprise for him. He was taking a nap when they got there and they had to wake him up. Heini was so happy to see them. LBB was running late getting Matilda there. It seems there was a lot of fog and he was having trouble seeing to fly the plane.
Heini took the girls downtown to show them around and then they went to meet LBB and Matilda. 
LBB left to take Bella home so she'll be there for her birthday. They're all going to miss Bella but she'll get presents so it was worth cutting her trip a little short. LBB said not to worry he'll get Bella home safe and sound and see to it that she's there by Thursday. 
I sure hope Heini can watch after all those girls. 
Does anyone know where they're going next? Zoe wouldn't tell Tess.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

This was the last picture Tess got. 
Looks like Heini has to get a lot of candy and flowers. That poor guy has his hands full!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

OMG LBB took Bella to my mum's house in Australia - he got a bit disoriented ... Jaq - can Harley and Dakota help out here ...
He's flying over the Opera House I heard ... (In circles)


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl: :smrofl:   Those girls are really getting around, aren't they! 

If only my life was half as exciting.......  ......but I actually enjoy watching them and their antics.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

OMG.....Someone please tell LBB to drink a Red Bull to give him energy and he can pull out of the circling and get baby Bella to her Grandmother's house!!!! That Mr Heini does everything right, flowers and candy........Wow!!!! The girls will all be smitten now!!!! I really can't tell but does anyone know where they are all going next??? What an adventure this had turned into!!!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:w00t: Hey, you girls better leave Germany before there's a new crop of puppies around!!!!!!!

[attachment=50926:Heini__s_gifts.jpg]


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

I don't know if LBB can land this plane, I hope Grandma can catch!

[attachment=50929:bella_lbb_sm.jpg]


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

They've definitely been spotted - I think Bella will be OK now....

[attachment=50930:LBB__Bel...licopter.jpg]


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I can't believe LBB took Bella to Australia. Zoey said he had a map, maybe he just didn't look at it. I'm so glad he got a faster plane. 
I can't wait to see what LBB and Bella do while they're visiting Bell's grandmum's house. Maybe the girls will go to Australia to meet up with Bella and LBB. 
I hope Heini keeps a close eyes on all those girls. He really has his work cut out for him but I'm betting he's up to the job.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lacie and Tilly called home last night from the hotel (they reversed the charges, of course). :thmbdn: Their little adventure just might end up costing me more than I originally imagined.

They said that Heini is just the MOST WONDERFUL GUY FURBUTT and such a romantic!!! :wub: :wub: 

Not sure where they're going next, but they did mention that as long as they're overseas they might try to get to Dubai to visit Snowy and Crystal at Kat's house or they might try to get to Dublin to visit Suga, Obi and Shiloh at Jo's house. :woohoo2: 

Then Tilly chimed in and mentioned that she wanted to go to Australia and see kangaroos and meet some of her Australian SM friends -- especially little Katie at Dee Dee's house. :jackrabbitslims: 

I tell you, those girls have no sense of directions and if LBB comes back to help them, who knows where they'll end up. I'm really worried because I think LBB has a better sense of direction than the girls do -- and he's BLIND. :supacool:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Tess just got another email. Zoey sent her this picture. 
It looks like things are going very well with the visit at Heini's. 
Poor Heini, so many cute girls and so little time. Looks to me like he could use some help. Tess offered to go help but I told her that's not exactly the kind of help he needs right now.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh my, poor Heini -- so many girls and so little time.  

Lacie also mentioned something about visiting Italy and seeing Lizzie at Anouk's, but they're a little afraid of the recent Earth Quake. :bysmilie:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Ok - Bella contacted my mum, LBB thought the Harbor Bridge was a landing strip - yes my friends, he landed the plane right on top of the "coat hanger" - aka - Sydney Harbour Bridge .. they really made news today ....

Bella said that LBB was following the Pacific Ocean but instead of going North - he went south - right down under ... 

It's Bella's birthday Aussie time - she told me that she heard on the planes airwave radio (or whatever it was) that there was a Qantas flight coming in today with several white fluff butts ... the Quarantine people are on alert - how are they going to avoid this mess that LBB has caused - I have no idea.

Harley and Dakota are an hour away, Baby Katie is further down down Under ... OMG ... this is getting bad.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

omg I have been soooooo worried, I couldn't find Matilda anywhere :smheat: Buttons and Bows is keeping quiet, she said she wan't talkin because Matilda said she would get back at her. :shocked: Matilda you better behave yourself, last trip you were getting pretty wild. Oh, by the way Matilda I just checked your room and you did take your bikini, and many of your outfits :mellow: If anyone of the girls or Heini call, please let them know that I need to talk to Matilda.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

OMG we just got another picture. Those girls are in SO much trouble!! Heini went along to try to keep them out of trouble but I don't know! Looks like they're making lots of friends while in Germany. Tilly and Lacie forgot their ID so they had to just peek in the window. They called LBB to see if he has any concoctions for fake ID's but he's busy getting Bella safely landed (still going in circles) but he said he'd get back with them. Thank Goodness they don't make a "girls gone wild" for dogs or we'd have some potential stars here. 

GIRLS! CALL YOUR MOMS!!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Bwaaahhhh that guy in the front - wasn't he the life guard when they were at the beach ?
Why is he following them around.

Well Bella and LBB are still stuck on top of the Harbour Bridge - the others are on the plane ..on their way to Sydney


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Look at Miss Abbey :w00t: is that girl having fun :chili: looks like Heini has his hands full :smstarz:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*seriously girls!

were you planning to kill me?*
*that's me sitting here after a long day, doing what I most love to do...and read around in SM.









until I ended up in this thread and nearly CHOKED TO DEATH, BROKE MY BACK falling off my chair laughing.

you are nuts,...I love you!´ :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 



and poor heini is missing the best while sleeping.
honestly. thank you for being there and beeing mad :thumbsup: ...now and then.

If only dreams came true, we could all have a big party.
although, heini looks a bit scared on this one 








:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :smheat: 


*


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*NOW I know why heini was so tired those last days artytime: :drinkup: :smootch: arty: :drinkup: :blush: *


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Apr 8 2009, 04:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=759368


> Look at Miss Abbey :w00t: is that girl having fun :chili: looks like Heini has his hands full :smstarz:[/B]



OmG! No! Don't tell me that's my Abbey!!!! :new_shocked: I can hardly believe it!!!.....

....she's got a better waist line then me!!!! :w00t: 


:HistericalSmiley: :smrofl:


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

Did the kids make it home for Easter?


----------

